# How to release a painful puppy bite without hitting/smacking?



## Sunflower (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi again,

Our lovely boy loves nothing more than biting.

How do you release those jaws when they've clammed down on your hand and won't let go. Saying no/ouch or squealing doesn't work? It is such a painful thing 

Thanks. X


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Use a water spray, worked for us on ours. Worth a try.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Search the forum for 'shark attacks or biting'. The are a million posts on the topic. Also what has been suggested is get Ian Dunbar, Before and After getting your Puppy'. It is a good and informative read! Perhaps a professional trainer should be in your near future! You have posted several times of biting and your children afraid of the pup. Read, read, be informed!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Press his lips into his teeth


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

GarysApollo said:


> Press his lips into his teeth


that's what I did, along with a "sharp" NO!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

i've tried a lot of things. here is what has worked for me at least some of the time:

Screeching
puppy trick command (touch, sit, focus, shake, etc)
stomping feet
slapping leg or wall with free hand
shaking an empty peanut butter jar filled with nails, pins, screws, other metal doodads (the sound is startling)
water spray bottle to the face
distraction with a chew
toss a ball or a stick
make a really weird face or noise (rarely works, but sometimes it catches her off guard)
pry open jaws with my free hand while attempting to avoid further damage

Good luck. If it's any consolation, Lua is 13 weeks and is just beginning to ease up on the shark attacks (or at least listen well enough to know that when I say "no bites" i mean it.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Believe me. It is not mean to grab his little snout and squeeze it ...
or pinch his cheeks into his teeth... 
or if he has a finger that he won't let go of... press your fingernail into his tongue...
He is hurting you and he just does not know it... you need to relate to him on his own terms.

Cesar gives dogs a poke in the hind quarter along with a verbal hisss... I don't think it works on biting.

ENDURE... It gets better everyday!!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Squirt bottle, big yelp, and pinch on the cheeks or snout. It doesn't hurt him and the sooner you nip it, the better!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

mlwindc said:


> Squirt bottle, big yelp, and pinch on the cheeks or snout. It doesn't hurt him and the sooner you nip it, the better!


ha, nip it. good one.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

do what the pups mom would do - pick him up by the scruff of the neck - in the air then on his back till he quits - after a few times they do stop


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

R said:


> do what the pups mom would do - pick him up by the scruff of the neck - in the air then on his back till he quits - after a few times they do stop


Yes, we have had good luck doing this with Olive! The squirt bottle is also effective. We tried clapping and making loud noises and doing a firm "NO" but that has been the least effective for us. We are a family of 7 so loud noises don't seem to phase Olive, lol! 

Picking her up by the scruff of the neck and the squirt bottle seem to work the best. Yesterday she was super feisty and kept jumping on our 3 year old and wouldn't stop nipping at him so we actually had to keep them separated for a few hours and Olive hated it because she loves being around the younger boys. Keeping her separated worked because when I did finally let her out of the laundry room to play with the boys, she didn't jump on them or nip at them.


----------

